# Woodworking versus Quilting



## cionow777 (May 20, 2021)

Since I brought up the epic battle between my hoarding (eh um, collecting) wood and her collection of quilting fabric, it was suggested that I show a few of her projects over here in the break room. We have some pictures of a few of her quilts which will post below. Below is also the original picture of one of three (or four) of closets full of quilting fabric. Most of the quilts have been given away over the years and we don't have great pictures at hand. But here are a couple... The Christmas quilt is hand pieced, hand sewn, hand quilted and King Size. I was instructed to include this information. @Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 20, 2021)

Beautiful workmanship!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kazuma78 (May 20, 2021)

Nice! Quilting is time and labor intensive and always impressive to me. My wife is a quilter and I'm always impressed with some of the intricate designs. She won't use picture panels though, all of her quilts are cut and pieced. I wouldn't ever have to patience for that kind of work. Our dog also likes to help as you can see.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner (May 20, 2021)

Gives me a better appreciation for quilting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 20, 2021)

Cool dog. Bassett's are cool dogs. Love the quilt in the second picture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## cionow777 (May 20, 2021)

kazuma78 said:


> Nice! Quilting is time and labor intensive and always impressive to me. My wife is a quilter and I'm always impressed with some of the intricate designs. She won't use picture panels though, all of her quilts are cut and pieced. I wouldn't ever have to patience for that kind of work. Our dog also likes to help as you can see.
> View attachment 209268
> View attachment 209269
> View attachment 209270
> View attachment 209271


Nice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78 (May 20, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Cool dog. Bassett's are cool dogs. Love the quilt in the second picture.


Thanks! She's a good dog, all grey around the muzzle now. I loved that quilt too, she made it for my parents. 


cionow777 said:


> Nice!


Thanks! Your wife has some serious fabric. Thats just as expensive as wood. Sometimes more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## cionow777 (May 20, 2021)

kazuma78 said:


> Thanks! She's a good dog, all grey around the muzzle now. I loved that quilt too, she made it for my parents.
> 
> Thanks! Your wife has some serious fabric. Thats just as expensive as wood. Sometimes more.


That's only a fraction...


----------



## cionow777 (May 20, 2021)

kazuma78 said:


> Nice! Quilting is time and labor intensive and always impressive to me. My wife is a quilter and I'm always impressed with some of the intricate designs. She won't use picture panels though, all of her quilts are cut and pieced. I wouldn't ever have to patience for that kind of work. Our dog also likes to help as you can see.
> View attachment 209268
> View attachment 209269
> View attachment 209270
> View attachment 209271


I didn't notice that the stitching was paw prints. My wife immediately did....

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 20, 2021)

Nice quilts. That is some fine stitching in there . Are all the backing materials quilted by hand as well? Some of those patterns are awfully intricate.


----------



## cionow777 (May 20, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Nice quilts. That is some fine stitching in there . Are all the backing materials quilted by hand as well? Some of those patterns are awfully intricate.


Yes on her quilts the back is quilted by hand on the large quilts in the pictures. It depends, she does it either way depending upon who gets the quilt ...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 20, 2021)

My family had no girls, after school my mother would find.stuff for us boys to do. We both can quilt, embroider, crochet, and latch hook among other things. So I know first hand how tedious that is. I much prefer just tying the quilts. You know hand knotted about every 6 inches square only takes 1 day...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (May 20, 2021)

Beautiful work! I'd love it if my wife did something like that. It would help me better rationalize my hobbies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cionow777 (May 20, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> Beautiful work! I'd love it if my wife did something like that. It would help me better rationalize my hobbies


Good point. I do have an excuse to buy more wood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (May 20, 2021)

@cionow777 - that is an amazing fabric assortment cutting collection and custom quilt creations. Hey, this is a true story. When I was in College in NYC, I worked part time for a quilt company at the Fashion district. I had the job of cutting those panels and they were broken down by category (holiday, easter, Halloween, country, spring, animals, plants, etc.). Then they had to be sorted by color way- which was a task and assign appropriate color names to them in tandem with the fabric collection. I always had a color Pantone with me to keep the colors properly named and number. This really helped me in deciphering colors properly throughout my life. But, quilting is a labor of love and it’s own art form.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## cionow777 (May 20, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> @cionow777 - that is an amazing fabric assortment cutting collection. Hey, this is a true story. When I was in College in NYC, I worked part time for a quilt company at the Fashion district. I had the job of cutting those panels and they were broken down for category (holiday, easter, Halloween, country, spring, animals, plants, etc.). Then they had to be sorted by color way- which was a task and assign appropriate color names to them in tandem
> with the fabric collection. I always had a color Pantone with me to keep the colors properly named and number. This really helped me in deciphering colors properly throughout my life. But, quilting is a labor of love and it’s own art form.


Yes it is.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 20, 2021)

Beautiful quilts, believe it or not that is something I have always wanted to learn to do, maybe when I'm retired. My Betty sews and does some quilting but of a different style. We both saw nothing wrong with the fabric stash. I have a garage and a shop full of wood, I would have no problem with my girl having a stash like that. 
I get it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jonkou (May 20, 2021)

Gorgeous quilts from both your wives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2021)

Kevin and Josh, both of your wives do spectacular work!!!! The Bassett hound is super cool too, I love those dogs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2021)

@woodman6415 show these to Lisa.
@Bean_counter ditto for Brianna.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (May 20, 2021)

Wow, small world. My wife quilts also. She makes a couple full size quilts a year but mostly wall hanging smaller ones. Here's a few shots of her stuff:

















Her long arm quilter takes up most of the downstairs so I'm relegated to the garage. That's okay, if she's happy I get to go fishing more.

Here's her latest, this one is for our daughter and son in law:

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs (May 20, 2021)

And if you want some major wife points, make her a quilt rack ...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## cionow777 (May 20, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Wow, small world. My wife quilts also. She makes a couple full size quilts a year but mostly wall hanging smaller ones. Here's a few shots of her stuff:
> 
> View attachment 209294
> 
> ...


Not sure I want to show my wife that long arm quilter. She is going to remind me that she wants one...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (May 21, 2021)

BUT but no one has asked "What does it take to trade for a quilt and or buy one??

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 21, 2021)

Thanks for sharing yet another passion! This is a wonderful talent to have in a family, with terrific heirlooms to enjoy! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arn213 (May 21, 2021)

I find it very interesting and amazed by it that the members here in which their other half (wife, husband, girlfriend, boyfriend, partner, companion of whatever it maybe) is also creative and talented in their own way. That is such a cool thing to know and see because there is that added mutual respect, support and love for each other’s craft.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Tony (May 21, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> BUT but no one has asked "What does it take to trade for a quilt and or buy one??


I PM'd Kevin and asked about getting one of the quilts. It was not for sale, but I tried!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 21, 2021)

cionow777 said:


> Not sure I want to show my wife that long arm quilter. She is going to remind me that she wants one...


I've seen the one that @woodman6415 wife has, it's huge!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (May 21, 2021)

What does it say on the first quilt? I can see the last part is puppy dog tails...but the beginning is muddled to me....

Very cool quilts guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 21, 2021)

Tony said:


> I PM'd Kevin and asked about getting one of the quilts. It was not for sale, but I tried!


Surely she can't horde them forever!! Maybe she needs something for her husband for his birthday hint hint

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cionow777 (May 21, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Surely she can't horde them forever!! Maybe she needs something for her husband for his birthday hint hint


Not sure she is hoarding them. That was pretty much all we have left. The rest she tends to give away to family. Make a lot of baby quilts as we have a lot of cousins, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (May 21, 2021)

Tony said:


> I've seen the one that @woodman6415 wife has, it's huge!!!


Yeah, the rack is roughly 10 ft long by 4 ft wide. Plus you need room for a person to access both sides when loading a quilt onto it. My wife has started thinking about selling hers, but can't quite make up her mind. She doesn't use it as much as she used to.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (May 21, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> What does it say on the first quilt? I can see the last part is puppy dog tails...but the beginning is muddled to me....
> 
> Very cool quilts guys.


It says "snips and sails and puppy dog tails", its from an old nursery rhyme about what little boys are made of. Its a large size quilt she made for when one of our nephews was born.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 25, 2021)

My daughter knits and is a yarn hoarder - but I am not allowed to show pics. Maybe I'll sneak into her yarn room on Memorial Day and snap a shot while I am smoking some spares. Now, my wife is at another place with quilts. She has made one - a cathederal window. But she used to collect the old patchwork quilts. - we are antiquers. Mainly the two colors - blue and white (blue calico) and the red and white (red calico)- with a few others like crazy quilts. I think she had about 250 at one time. Along with about 10 quilting frames. She has sold most - kept a few pristine ones and ones with "H's patchworked. (H = first initial for Hill) - she has 3. Oh, the other ones she has kept are the all white ones - relatively rare and outstanding in workmanship usually - almost like trapunto. Oh, that count did not include her baby/crib - or even doll-sized quilts. And yes, I have been taught how to crochet (my grandmother), to knit (my daughter) and to tat (my MIL). Now I cannot sit down and do any of it right now, but there are pieces that exist that Lil Mikey done. Speaking of Lil Mikey he used to sleep under one of two quilts - but only after we got A/C - it was Texas after all. One quilt was cowboy themed and had horses, boots, hats and spurs on it. The other well.........err..........ummmmm...........a mainly purple applique with butterflies. There I said it - and it hasn't been all that painful -----yet!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## cionow777 (May 25, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> My daughter knits and is a yarn hoarder - but I am not allowed to show pics. Maybe I'll sneak into her yarn room on Memorial Day and snap a shot while I am smoking some spares. Now, my wife is at another place with quilts. She has made one - a cathederal window. But she used to collect the old patchwork quilts. - we are antiquers. Mainly the two colors - blue and white (blue calico) and the red and white (red calico)- with a few others like crazy quilts. I think she had about 250 at one time. She has sold most - kept a few pristine ones and ones with "H's patchworked. (H = first initial for Hill) - she has 3. Oh, the other ones she has kept are the all white ones - relatively rare and outstanding in workmanship usually - almost like trapunto. Oh, that count did not include her baby/crib - or even doll-sized quilts. And yes, I have been taught how to crochet (my grandmother), to knit (my daughter) and to tat (my MIL). Now I cannot sit down and do any of it right now, but there are pieces that exist that Lil Mikey done.


Awesome. Try to steal a picture...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (May 25, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> My daughter knits and is a yarn hoarder - but I am not allowed to show pics. Maybe I'll sneak into her yarn room on Memorial Day and snap a shot while I am smoking some spares. Now, my wife is at another place with quilts. She has made one - a cathederal window. But she used to collect the old patchwork quilts. - we are antiquers. Mainly the two colors - blue and white (blue calico) and the red and white (red calico)- with a few others like crazy quilts. I think she had about 250 at one time. Along with about 10 quilting frames. She has sold most - kept a few pristine ones and ones with "H's patchworked. (H = first initial for Hill) - she has 3. Oh, the other ones she has kept are the all white ones - relatively rare and outstanding in workmanship usually - almost like trapunto. Oh, that count did not include her baby/crib - or even doll-sized quilts. And yes, I have been taught how to crochet (my grandmother), to knit (my daughter) and to tat (my MIL). Now I cannot sit down and do any of it right now, but there are pieces that exist that Lil Mikey done. Speaking of Lil Mikey he used to sleep under one of two quilts - but only after we got A/C - it was Texas after all. One quilt was cowboy themed and had horses, boots, hats and spurs on it. The other well.........err..........ummmmm...........a mainly purple applique with butterflies. There I said it - and it hasn't been all that painful -----yet!


That's all good stuff Mike! I never learned how to quilt but I can sew pretty well on a machine with foot power, never have tried on an electric one. Also learned how to crochet, I have a blanket I made for my grandmother when I was about 14.


----------



## Mike Hill (May 26, 2021)

@Tony Making a blanket for your grandmother - that is epic! Is that the one who lived down the street? Hand sewing, quilting, and darning I can do. Can't say I've sewn on an electric machine other than to push the start button on an embroidery type machine. Coming up soon will be an eye opener for me and my hand-eye coordination. I bought one of the inexpensive leather sewing machines that use a hand crank. Now, that's gonna be a learning curve!! Some comedian (maybe Robin Williams) had a schtick where he sewed his fingers together - Hope that is not the result!!!!!

Oh, I forgot to confess about macramé also. Lil Mikey learned real well how to do them lanyards you do with the flat plastic lace. He even did one outta thread one time that took him forever to make a bracelet for his Mom on Mother's Day. When he got to dating age, he found that most of the "stitches" in marame' were the same with the lanyards (This was the 60's and early 70's - DUH). He had no use for anything made as macame' ---- well except for one thing. Chicks dug it when he showed up for a date with a gift of macrame'! Funny thing is that when Lil Mikey got old he figured out you could use some of the same "stitches" to make fishing fly bodies. So it has a good use. About that same time he taught daughter how to do the lanyards and she picked it up (maybe why she likes knitting so well now) and we came up with a bunch of wild patterns and stitches just fooling around.

I'm with Greg, I'd like to do some quilting someday. Lil Mikey got some ideas in his head for some killer quilt/trapunto hybrids. Or maybe some miniature bobbin lace.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> @Tony Making a blanket for your grandmother - that is epic! Is that the one who lived down the street? Hand sewing, quilting, and darning I can do. Can't say I've sewn on an electric machine other than to push the start button on an embroidery type machine. Coming up soon will be an eye opener for me and my hand-eye coordination. I bought one of the inexpensive leather sewing machines that use a hand crank. Now, that's gonna be a learning curve!! Some comedian (maybe Robin Williams) had a schtick where he sewed his fingers together - Hope that is not the result!!!!!
> 
> Oh, I forgot to confess about macramé also. Lil Mikey learned real well how to do them lanyards you do with the flat plastic lace. He even did one outta thread one time that took him forever to make a bracelet for his Mom on Mother's Day. When he got to dating age, he found that most of the "stitches" in marame' were the same with the lanyards (This was the 60's and early 70's - DUH). He had no use for anything made as macame' ---- well except for one thing. Chicks dug it when he showed up for a date with a gift of macrame'! Funny thing is that when Lil Mikey got old he figured out you could use some of the same "stitches" to make fishing fly bodies. So it has a good use. About that same time he taught daughter how to do the lanyards and she picked it up (maybe why she likes knitting so well now) and we came up with a bunch of wild patterns and stitches just fooling around.
> 
> I'm with Greg, I'd like to do some quilting someday. Lil Mikey got some ideas in his head for some killer quilt/trapunto hybrids. Or maybe some miniature bobbin lace.


No, the blanket I crocheted was for my paternal grandmother, lived on the Southeast side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 26, 2021)

Tony said:


> No, the blanket I crocheted was for my paternal grandmother, lived on the Southeast side.


----------

